

Looks Like Facebook Just Took The Top Spot Among Social Media Sites - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/12/looks-like-facebook-just-took-the-top-spot-among-social-media-sites/

======
dhimes
Well, now I feel totally left out. They won't let me start an account there. I
have no idea why. I sign up, but I can't get in. They say I have to have
cookies enabled, and so I enable cookies. But no joy.

I sent them an email last Saturday and have not received a reply yet (it's
Thursday).

Hmmmph.

------
harpastum
What is up with the two charts? They seem to have the exact same scale and
data source, but in the first, facebook has approximately 200,000,000 total
unique visitors in december 08, while the second chart shows them at about
50,000,000 total uniques.

~~~
tuukkah
Facebook is the biggest in the world with 200 million unique visitors per
month, but Myspace is the biggest in the US with 50 million unique visitors
per month.

------
blader
So are there going to be more people saying Facebook's "just a fad" now or
less?

~~~
unalone
More. Always more. Anything that's been around for a while and still gets
media attention is a fad, especially if it's a site that encourages so much
pointless time-wasting if used incorrectly.

